# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم GPGeMMC تحديثات :  GPGeMMC 1.07 Samsung Galaxy Tab,Note 3,Lumia 1020,SE Xperia HaPPy NeWW yEArRr

## mohamed73

*GPGeMMC 1.07 Samsung Galaxy Tab,Note 3,Lumia 1020,SE Xperia HaPPy NeWW yEArRr*   Happy New YEAR   GPGeMMC New Update 1.07 whats new ?   *Samsung Unlock User Code*  Samsung Galaxy S3 GT I9300Samsung Galaxy S4 GT I9500Samsung NOTE 2 GT N7100Samsung NOTE 3 SM N900Samsung Galaxy S3 GT I9300CSamsung Galaxy S3 GT I9303TSamsung Galaxy S3 LTE GT I9305Samsung Galaxy S3 China GT I9308    *Jtag Repair*  Samsung I9200 Nokia Lumia 1020    *eMMC Repair ISP*  Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3100 Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 GT-P3113    SonyEricsson Xperia  x10ix10x10aSO-01BE10iU20X8E15W8E16E16iLT15MK16MT11MT15R800SK17ST15St17ST18WT19Z1SO-01CSO-01DSO-03CS51seLT18 Keep in mind New Security is not supported !!  1.Make sure There is no Simcard in your mobile2.       Make sure SD Card ( memory card ) inserted in the phone3.       Make sure your phone have not Android ver 1.6 ( you must use 2.1 or later ver of Android )4.       Make sure your phone is NOT rooted5.       Make sure your phone not have any Custom rom6.       Make sure your Internet Connection is work good and Firewall is turned-ff7.       Make sure Usb debugging mode is enabled8.       Make sure your Antivirus is turned-off9.   Cllck on Get Info10.   Remove Battery and insert it again11.   Press and hold Back Button12.   Insert Usb cable while holding Back Button from phone13.   If everything ok you will get info about your phone14.   Now Click on Unlock15.   Repeat operation from 8 to 1016.   When   software Ask  you Remove Usb cable, complete power on your phone,   Connect usb cable to phone, ( make sure Use Debugging is enabled )17.   Wait till software complete it’s operation.18.   Your phone is unlocked !!    *Dumps Uploaded*  *Chinese_GN700T*
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *LG_P880*
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *Oppo_R807*
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *Samsung_Galaxy_Tab_P3108*
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *Samsung_Galaxy_Trend_Duos_S7562i*
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *Samsung_I9000*
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *Samsung_I9100*
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *Samsung_P1000*
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *Samsung_SC-03D*
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *Sky_A810K*
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *Sky_A810S* 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   Click here to Download الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

have a look 1st eMMC IC Read & Write Success Report  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Thanks to xDiRECT  
Br
Faisal_Computer

----------

